# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  بخصوص samsung galaxy gi s5660

## yega

السلام عليكم اخوتي من فضلكم احتاج jtag pinout باستعمال riff box jtag ولكم جزيل الشكر.

----------

